# Tivo black tivo guy screen loop.



## jojoeman67 (6 mo ago)

Hi all in tivo land my problem is I keep getting a black tivoguy screen and it keeps going to main screen then back to tivo guy screen all by itself. I've factory reset it 4 times now and it still does it. Can someone offer tips or do I refund it and get a walmart onn tv dongle???


----------



## sakaike (Jan 22, 2002)

Try swapping out the 5W power adapter. That worked for me under exactly the same circumstances. I used a spare adapter from an older iPhone and that did the trick. I got this tip from another poster who suggested the same thing to me. Like you, I thought it was a software issue, but it wasn't. Good luck!


----------



## jojoeman67 (6 mo ago)

Thanks I'll try it.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

jojoeman67 said:


> Thanks I'll try it.


It worked for me... Thank-you.


----------

